# If no one answers me IM GONNA PUT 5 BALA SHARKS IN MY 5 GALLON TANK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

GOD!!!!!!!!!!! :x Ok, now that i have your attention(im not really gonna do the bala sharks), i want to know what i can put in my 10 gallon tank!!! no one answers me on this forum and its really annoying. Some ppls told me that i couldnt put lemon tetras in my 10 gallon and that made me angry, but if its not good for the lemons i wont do oit. DOes anybody have any suggestions on to what i can put in my 10 gallon?? another type of tetra or what?? thanks Ps: is it really bad to put like 3 lemons in a 10 gallon?? PPS: i dont want neons or white clouds

thanks again


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

You, didn't have to do that, the point is it's YOUR fish tank, you get to choose the fish, there's a lot out there.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

i say go for it man, put in the bala sharks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

do the lemons!!!!!!!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

sharks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pookerpics (Feb 2, 2005)

Pacman, who told you not to put Lemon Tetras in a 10 gallon tank? They grow to be about 1.3 inches. I don't see any problem with putting a few in. In my 10 gallon I have 2 Glass Catfish (Leftovers from my 20 gallon-they were being abused by something very unsociable in my 20 gallon), 2 Albino Corys, and 1 Female Beta.
You could even put a couple of African Dwarf Frogs. They're fun to watch and they don't bother the fish.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

you know we could easily make this a nano-reef with about $500 could be pretty cool lookin


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

i think you should put in an arowana :roll:
theres a lot to choose from...its kinda impossible for us to list every species that you could put in your tank. I'd go w/ the african dwarf frogs though. that'd be pretty cool. you can even get albino african dwarf frogs. i had one once. it was really neat


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Ya whats wrong with lemon tetras?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

i think lemon tetras would be cool too. i have some in my 30 gallon


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I like Lemon Tetras, and I don't see any reason to exclude them from your tank.

That said, I will point out that Lemons are pretty hard to please. Most of the ones you see in stores are only yellow on the fins. Happy Lemons are yellow all over, and they RULE.
The trick is keeping them happy enough to color up fully in a small tank. If you keep your tank conditions matching the preferred ranges of tetras, you should have no trouble. That's easier said than done for a beginner, though, although certainly doable with a little extra effort.

Ultimately, it's up to you Pac-Man. You can have Lemons in your tank which look good or which look terrible. It's all a matter of the effort you're willing to give.

Lemons are a bit touchy, and really not a very good choice for a typical new tank. If you can get the tank broken-in first and add them later, I think you'll like the results a lot better. However, if you want to start with them , it can be done if you're ready to coddle them through the rough spots for a couple of weeks.


----------



## thapsus (Feb 17, 2005)

Lets see if you get any ideas from my suggestions:

to 10 gal tank I would put:

5-6 dwarf puffers (link)

or

10 Pygmy corys (link) or Corydoras habrosus (link)
and
10 dwarf rasboras (link)

or

5 crescent bettas (link)
and
different kinds of shrimps as many as you want (link)

or

5 liquorice gouramys (link)
and
2 bamboo shrimps (link)


All of these tanks would be planted of course. There's nothing hard in making tank planted. Maybe buy second lamp to tank and one of those small co2 bottles from sera or was it tetra. Then buy some ferts, buy plants that don't need miracles to grow and there it is. Some plants like anubias and african fern will live even without them all. (link)


----------



## UgLy_eLf (Feb 26, 2005)

5-6 dwarf puffers will rip eachother apart in a 10 gallon tank. The general rule is 3 gallons per pea puffer. I only have 3 in my 10 gallon and they are nasty little fish, very vicious towards one another. And cleaning up after that many puffers would be very difficult, they produce a lot of waste (mostly from the foods they eat.)


----------



## thapsus (Feb 17, 2005)

Ok. I don't have any first hand knowledge about dwarf puffers. I have just heard many finnish aquarist kept them in small tanks. Is your tank planted ugly elf? Just curious...


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

> There's nothing hard in making tank planted. Maybe buy second lamp to tank and one of those small co2 bottles from sera or was it tetra. Then buy some ferts, buy plants that don't need miracles to grow and there it is.


Hmmm. From my experience with planted tanks (I have two of them), CO2 isn't necessary. The extra flourescent tube certainly is (put reflectors behind them to maximize light output), but just as necessary is a proper substrate. You can go with expensive ones (Flourite, Onyx sand, etc) or cheap (1" plain soil cevered by 1" plain small gravel). The soil/gravel substrate works very well to promote plant growth, but is messy and stains your water yellow (at least for the first few months). Plant the entire floor of the tank, and then you won't have to do any gravel vacuuming!


----------



## UgLy_eLf (Feb 26, 2005)

Yessums it's planted, err with a lot of fake plants


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Get a good filteration system going, maybe an UGF and a power filter to, like a pengiun 170 "has a bio wheel set up"
go with your lemons, 5 of them, a couple corys of your liking, maybe a 5 neons,
or 5 and 5 of some other tetra type fishses you like if your not sure about them, should about limit your tank.

"Dave Hate Me Dave"


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

i still vote for a nano reef


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

I said that i'd steer clear of lemons in a 10. Not that he shouldn't, but that i wouldn't. If he liked his sanity anyway.

Guilty as charged.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

shut up thunder


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey now thats not nice


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

she started it :evil:


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Thats how people get banned.... plus you are 24 and old enough to know.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

im not really 24. im only 11. i thought it wouldnt let me join if i said that though... so thats why i put 1980


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

well maybe you should change it, yes you can be 11


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

oh... welll anyway she said i was guilty as charged!! so she started it :evil:


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

maybe she is stating that SHE is guilty as charged.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

yea guys if anyone knows about banned, lexus does, lol. j/k

anywho, my vote is "nano-reef"


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

Nothing wrong with putting 3 lemons in a 10 gal. cheer up, pac-man  get some lemons - but dont get the balas  hehe


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i'll root for the under dog i vote for the nano reef lol


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

In my opinion 1ogalons is too small for lemons. they are quite a lively punch, a 30g sounds more like it. Isn't it always fun to know that you are giving your pets the best possible conditions?


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Heh, first of all i'm not a girl 

secondly, as i made amply clear the first 2 times, i said *I* wouldn't do it. The poster can feel free to do whatever s/he pleases. Should they choose to do so, i also gave an alternative to assist such an endeavor.

And i can't believe that Lexus knows a thing about getting banned.

Grin

Cheers lass, thanks for the kind words


----------



## tungsram (Mar 1, 2005)

5 neon tetras...
1 Spotted cory
1 Otto
1 Yellow apple snail

Next question?


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Neons in a 5? better you than me 
Cory cats are schoolers .... don't do that to a cory.
an ottocinclus AND a snail? not in a 5, neither nor. Not me anyway.

A betta. That's it, that's all. For me and my sanity anyway. With the amount of maintenance it would require to keep that mix just would't be fun.


----------



## tungsram (Mar 1, 2005)

Thunderkiss @ Sat Mar 26 said:


> Neons in a 5? better you than me
> Cory cats are schoolers .... don't do that to a cory.
> an ottocinclus AND a snail? not in a 5, neither nor. Not me anyway.
> 
> A betta. That's it, that's all. For me and my sanity anyway. With the amount of maintenance it would require to keep that mix just would't be fun.


----------



## MyCometGoldfish (Nov 1, 2005)

*Read!*

Go 4 The Lemons! I Did Research, They Sound Great 4 A 10 G!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2005)

lol, this is kind of an old thread. i doubt they are still deciding


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Yup a little old


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah, we don't usually dig out threads this old. Never mind. Anyway, Pacman and a lot of other users don't even use the forum anymore so it's pretty pointless bringing it up.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Problem solved.


----------

